

Resignation Letter on Cake - cajuntrep
http://www.jobkaster.com/blog/resigning-a-piece-of-cake/

======
sunnybunny
Not bad. I hope more people will pursue different careers and passions after
they've spent 10-15 years in one area.

A friend of mine has a neighbor that used to be a software engineer, and now
makes sausage. It's honestly some of the best sausage I've ever had, and you
can't hardly find it anywhere because it sells out so fast. Well, I know one
place I can get it but I'm not saying where.

I hope he truly enjoys making cakes and I hope one day I'll embark on a
different professional journey again.

